# Sorry miss, we had to shoot your laptop



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2009)

http://lilysussman.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/im-sorry-but-we-blew-up-your-laptop-welcome-to-israel/

There are 2 separate horror stories here:
1) security agents put 3 bullets through a laptop for no good reason.
2) the owner was traveling with a laptop containing years of data that wasn't backed up.

She couln't have done anything (presumably) to stop them from shooting her laptop, but traveling with your critical data on a laptop without any backups is mindnumbingly stupid. She got extremely lucky that her hard disk was not hit.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2009)

Always know your target and beyond. :shooter:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't know the IDF employed Microsoft agents?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Leave anything unattended around our way and we get bomb disposal to blow it up, it's great fun!
Of course this is a blog and we only have her word that it was hers and this isn't a photo of a laptop that got mixed up in a shooting war (a mate of mine got his shot in Afghan, luckily he wasn't near it at the time), we in fact only have her word she's who she says she is or in fact she exists lol!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> we in fact only have her word she's who she says she is or in fact she exists lol!



Not anymore:
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1135243.html

Still, the bigger horror story is the fact that she hadn't backed up in years.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2009)

She did say on her blog that she'd left it unattended, that would raise questions here too only we wouldn't shoot it but do a controlled explosion on it.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 16, 2009)

Should have bought a Panasonic Toughbook, instead of a Mac.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2009)

OK I admit it is not suppose to be funny but 



> Im sorry but we had to blow up your laptop. 


 
:lfao:

I have GOT to use that one on a few laptop users I support


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2009)

Man talk about having a bad day.


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2009)

"Inshallah, I will like Israel more tomorrow" 

I admire her restraint


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 16, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Still, the bigger horror story is the fact that she hadn't backed up in years.



Have to agree. She acknowledged having 'case notes and testimony' on there. Should she even be carrying that around? Laptops are big targets for airport thieves.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like the two security agents have gone to the Gecko45 school of security.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 3, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Not anymore:
> http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1135243.html
> 
> Still, the bigger horror story is the fact that she hadn't backed up in years.


Also, here she is with her laptop
[yt]ihXtbB-4GWw[/yt]


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG, I had nightmares about my PC or Laptop self imploding or being shot, blown up. Probably running the wrong software oh the horrors!

The nightmare continues...


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

On a side note, she's kind of cute :inlove: I wonder if I bought here a new laptop if she would go on a date with me. Hmmm...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 3, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Leave anything unattended around our way and we get bomb disposal to blow it up, it's great fun!



If her blog is correct, she left it 'unattended' because she was ordered to do so.  I have been forced to leave bags unattended in the security line before, on the orders of the TSA.  I didn't like it, but I had no choice.  Sounds like she had no choice either.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 3, 2010)

Tensei85 said:


> On a side note, she's kind of cute :inlove: I wonder if I bought here a new laptop if she would go on a date with me. Hmmm...



Dude.  Desperation is never pretty.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Dude. Desperation is never pretty.


 
Haha, you know how it is in Michigan in these cold months!


----------

